# When did vans get so expensive?



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

So, the 2002 Chevy Express 3500 is starting to get a bit tired, being 11 years old and having 130k miles, so I have started to look for a replacement. What is absolutely shocking to me, is the cost of a brand new van. The price seems to have gone up $10,000 in 10 years, but the trucks themselves have hardly changed. Between Ford and GM, it doesn't seem like I can find a 1 ton van for much less than $30,000, when a couple years ago you could pick one up for $25,000 with bells and whistles. Heck, I can get a cutaway with a Knapheide KUV body on the back of it for ~$35,000 and it already has shelving! So if I wanted an additional van, and keep the old one as a 2nd work truck for another guy, I'm looking at another $2000 or so to get it upfitted with shelves and a ladder rack, which puts it at about the same price as a KUV! When the hell did this happen? Can you still get 1 tons for mid 20's? I would really like cloth seats, AC, a side door with windows, and rear windows, which really ain't much for accessories, but even that makes the truck push $32,000! When the hell did this happen? 

I'd really like to get a brand new truck and run it for 10 years, but for the prices of these things I might just end up getting another used one with ~60,000 miles or so for $10-15k. We paid $6k for the van we have now, and have been running it since 2009. I would really like to buy something new, so I have a warranty for a few years and can make sure it gets oil undercoated and whatnot so it lasts longer, and know exactly what has been done as far as maintenance goes, but justifying the cost seems pretty damn hard right now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it's totally strange that an empty van costs $36k, but a conversion van with all the bells & whistles is only 32.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Out of curiosity, do you really need the 1-ton rating?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Hackster said:


> Out of curiosity, do you really need the 1-ton rating?


Pretty much. The van we had before the '02 1 ton was a 3/4 ton, and it was not loving life when it was loaded down with equipment. When it was loaded up with switchgear and a few hundred feet of EMT and whatnot that thing would just wallow going down the road, and the back was sagging pretty bad. The 1 ton is waaay more solid, but if it was a 5k difference, then I would consider dropping to a 3/4 ton van. The 1 ton we have now is also an extended wheel base, which comes in handy when hauling pipe, but I suppose I could always slap it on the roof rack.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

I see, hauling that much pipe or switchgear makes a big difference.

I am looking at the 2500 SV HD Nissan NV with the high roof. That should be fine for service work and being able to stand in it will be freaking awesome. I'll get the higher shelving as well for more storage.

I priced it at about $33K, with Adrian Steel shelving it came to a little over $35K. That's sticker price, I have no idea how much they would actually want for it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hackster said:


> I see, hauling that much pipe or switchgear makes a big difference.
> 
> I am looking at the 2500 SV HD Nissan NV with the high roof. That should be fine for service work and being able to stand in it will be freaking awesome. I'll get the higher shelving as well for more storage.
> 
> I priced it at about $33K, with Adrian Steel shelving it came to a little over $35K. That's sticker price, I have no idea how much they would actually want for it.


Spend a little more and get a KUV Cutaway you be glad you did you can walk right into them instead of crawling around on your knees.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Spend a little more and get a KUV Cutaway you be glad you did you can walk right into them instead of *crawling around on your knees*.


Harry, I don't know what to do with you anymore...

"_I am looking at the 2500 SV HD Nissan NV *with the high roof. That should be fine for service work and being able to stand in it will be freaking awesome. I'll get the higher shelving as well for more storage*._"


I've looked at the utility bodies like the KUV Cutaway, but the ones that you can stand up in are HUGE, way too big for what I need.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Spend a little more and get a KUV Cutaway you be glad you did you can walk right into them instead of crawling around on your knees.



I wish someone would explain where this myth came from that vans require you to crawl on your knees.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I wish someone would explain where this myth came from that vans require you to crawl on your knees.


Thankfully I am young and can crouch/walk in the back of the van, and usually have a wire reel or 5 gallon pail to sit on when getting into bins. With the extended van I still have to climb into the back quite a bit though.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> So, the 2002 Chevy Express 3500 is starting to get a bit tired, being 11 years old and having 130k miles, so I have started to look for a replacement. What is absolutely shocking to me, is the cost of a brand new van. The price seems to have gone up $10,000 in 10 years, but the trucks themselves have hardly changed. Between Ford and GM, it doesn't seem like I can find a 1 ton van for much less than $30,000, when a couple years ago you could pick one up for $25,000 with bells and whistles. Heck, I can get a cutaway with a Knapheide KUV body on the back of it for ~$35,000 and it already has shelving! So if I wanted an additional van, and keep the old one as a 2nd work truck for another guy, I'm looking at another $2000 or so to get it upfitted with shelves and a ladder rack, which puts it at about the same price as a KUV! When the hell did this happen? Can you still get 1 tons for mid 20's? I would really like cloth seats, AC, a side door with windows, and rear windows, which really ain't much for accessories, but even that makes the truck push $32,000! When the hell did this happen?
> 
> I'd really like to get a brand new truck and run it for 10 years, but for the prices of these things I might just end up getting another used one with ~60,000 miles or so for $10-15k. We paid $6k for the van we have now, and have been running it since 2009. I would really like to buy something new, so I have a warranty for a few years and can make sure it gets oil undercoated and whatnot so it lasts longer, and know exactly what has been done as far as maintenance goes, but justifying the cost seems pretty damn hard right now.


Dude, your posts are way too long.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

xaH said:


> Dude, your posts are way too long.


Does reading hurt for you?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

xaH said:


> Dude, your posts are way too long.


Stop picking on me Pete, it makes me sad. Would it have helped if I added some pictures to help your ADD addled brain? :whistling2:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I wish someone would explain where this myth came from that vans require you to crawl on your knees.


Not a myth, it's from experience.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hackster said:


> Not a myth, it's from experience.


Then you set your van up wrong. I can reach 95% of my van with both feet on the ground. The other 5% is easily accessible by stepping up.

You DO NOT have to position yourself DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF A BIN OR DRAWER. It's physically possible to open a drawer from the side. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Everything's expensive now.

Check out the 2014 Dodge Ram ProMaster

Video: http://youtu.be/3uRxuAExtYs

Website: http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/2014/reveals/ram_promaster/

(Not endorsing it, just worth looking at)


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Then you set your van up wrong. I can reach 95% of my van with both feet on the ground. The other 5% is easily accessible by stepping up.
> 
> You DO NOT have to position yourself DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF A BIN OR DRAWER. It's physically possible to open a drawer from the side. It ain't rocket science.


Yeah but you're only 5ft3... What about normal sized humans? :whistling2:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I can reach 95% of my van with both feet on the ground.


No, you can't.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> Everything's expensive now.
> 
> Check out the 2014 Dodge Ram ProMaster
> 
> ...


That's pretty much a Sprinter, right?

I like the Sprinter a lot. The reason why I am probably going to get the Nissan NV is because it's very similar to the Sprinter but costs a good amount less.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hackster said:


> No, you can't.


Um...... yes. I can.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Um...... yes. I can.


Pictures or it doesn't happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I wish someone would explain where this myth came from that vans require you to crawl on your knees.


From being 6' tall maybe?:whistling2:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Um...... yes. I can.


No, you can't.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> Pictures or it doesn't happen. :thumbsup:


Everyone will just claim I PhotoShopped 'em, so what's the point?


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> Pictures or it doesn't happen. :thumbsup:


Video.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MisterCMK said:


> Does reading hurt for you?


He does not have 80,000 posts here by writing long informative posts..:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MisterCMK said:


> Does reading hurt for you?


There's no cartoons in it.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

So if you can reach everything without getting in then you have 90" arms. At 5'3" your elbows must drag on the sidewalk.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

My 1-Ton KUV has 130,000 on it and I would reasonably expect to get another 130k from it.

If you like new trucks, shop for a lease.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jrannis said:


> My 1-Ton KUV has 130,000 on it and I would reasonably expect to get another 130k from it.
> 
> If you like new trucks, shop for a lease.


It's not so much that I have a new vehicle fetish or anything, its just that I have been driving used vehicles my whole life, and for the business it seems like it would make more sense to buy a brand new one and keep it for 10-12 years versus buying used every 4-5 years and dealing with all the niggling problems for its entire service life, you know? I am just shocked how much brand new work trucks cost these days, when I remember seeing 1 ton vans advertised a few years ago for low to mid 20s.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Hard to believe that you have to pay so much for what is essentially an empty can on wheels.


Finding a used work van around here is just about impossible, everyone drives them until the wheels are ready to fall off. I'm going to retire in about two years and hope my van will last that long, it is already 11 years old.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> It's not so much that I have a new vehicle fetish or anything, its just that I have been driving used vehicles my whole life, and for the business it seems like it would make more sense to buy a brand new one and keep it for 10-12 years versus buying used every 4-5 years and dealing with all the niggling problems for its entire service life, you know? I am just shocked how much brand new work trucks cost these days, when I remember seeing 1 ton vans advertised a few years ago for low to mid 20s.


I think I paid about $40k or something like that back in 2006 (diesel). I dont regret it.
The payments were very easy, no interest, nothing down. I couldn't resist.

Really, nothing is better than a new truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> No, you can't.



Remember, if you can do it, 480sparky can do it better, faster, cheaper, and safer.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Stop picking on me Pete, it makes me sad. Would it have helped if I added some pictures to help your ADD addled brain? :whistling2:



Yes, please substitute one picture for each paragraph from now on. The forum thanks you in advance.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

xaH said:


> Dude, your posts are way too long.


Three. Sentence. Rule.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

xaH said:


> Remember, if you can do it, 480sparky can do it better, faster, cheaper, and safer.


He acts like no one else in the world has ever tried to reach into a service van.

He could reach 95% of the stuff? Bologna.


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

We just put a new Transit connect into use as a service van it has cut our fuel bill by 1/3 . we retired an old one ton that was getting to expensive to maintain.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Rewire!


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> He acts like no one else in the world has ever tried to reach into a service van.
> 
> He could reach 95% of the stuff? Bologna.


That's a flat out lie unless his arms are as long as his body.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I about crapped myself when I saw the sticker for my new F-250. Cost more than my first house.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> I about crapped myself when I saw the sticker for my new F-250. Cost more than my first house.


I get used trucks for myself. I'm just gonna beat the chit out of it anyway. A new truck stays nice with me for about a minute. :laughing:


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

you could use these


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

All vehicles are expensive now its not just vans. My sienna was almost 40 .


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah our Grand Caravan was $36k and that was $13k in factory and manufacturer rebates. We were looking close to $60k for a loaded Sienna.

$60k for a frickin minivan that the wife and kids are going to destroy?


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

The question is, how much off of sticker price can you expect to get a van for? If the sticker is $35K, what can you expect to pay out the door?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Then you set your van up wrong. I can reach 95% of my van with both feet on the ground. The other 5% is easily accessible by stepping up.
> 
> You DO NOT have to position yourself DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF A BIN OR DRAWER. It's physically possible to open a drawer from the side. It ain't rocket science.


You are awesome. The world will morn your passing.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I get used trucks for myself. I'm just gonna beat the chit out of it anyway. A new truck stays nice with me for about a minute. :laughing:


I TRY to take care of my truck averaging 40-44k miles a year, I'll keep the truck 8 years.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Hackster said:


> The question is, how much off of sticker price can you expect to get a van for? If the sticker is $35K, what can you expect to pay out the door?


edmunds .com


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't forget that 480sparky buys P&S GFCI's for $5.99 too.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

got a 2003 E350 super duty V10 for $ 21500 out the door brand new at the time , only 75 000 miles on it so hopefully another 10 years to go .


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Then you set your van up wrong. I can reach 95% of my van with both feet on the ground. The other 5% is easily accessible by stepping up.
> 
> You DO NOT have to position yourself DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF A BIN OR DRAWER. It's physically possible to open a drawer from the side. It ain't rocket science.


That's how mine was. All the little used stuff was semi out of reach. All the common stuff was within reach from the ground!


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

brian john said:


> I about crapped myself when I saw the sticker for my new F-250. Cost more than my first house.



My father-in-law bought a new f-350 dually in 2008. It was loaded with almost all options, leather heated seats, FX4 package, the 6.7 twin tubo diesel, and the dealer put f-450 fenders on the front made it look badass.

I think the sticker was $52,000





..and for a crew cab dually it hauls ass.:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> So, the 2002 Chevy Express 3500 is starting to get a bit tired, being 11 years old and having 130k miles, so I have started to look for a replacement. What is absolutely shocking to me, is the cost of a brand new van. The price seems to have gone up $10,000 in 10 years, but the trucks themselves have hardly changed. Between Ford and GM, it doesn't seem like I can find a 1 ton van for much less than $30,000, when a couple years ago you could pick one up for $25,000 with bells and whistles. Heck, I can get a cutaway with a Knapheide KUV body on the back of it for ~$35,000 and it already has shelving! So if I wanted an additional van, and keep the old one as a 2nd work truck for another guy, I'm looking at another $2000 or so to get it upfitted with shelves and a ladder rack, which puts it at about the same price as a KUV! When the hell did this happen? Can you still get 1 tons for mid 20's? I would really like cloth seats, AC, a side door with windows, and rear windows, which really ain't much for accessories, but even that makes the truck push $32,000! When the hell did this happen?
> 
> I'd really like to get a brand new truck and run it for 10 years, but for the prices of these things I might just end up getting another used one with ~60,000 miles or so for $10-15k. We paid $6k for the van we have now, and have been running it since 2009. I would really like to buy something new, so I have a warranty for a few years and can make sure it gets oil undercoated and whatnot so it lasts longer, and know exactly what has been done as far as maintenance goes, but justifying the cost seems pretty damn hard right now.


Well, it all started with those guys that had the "FREE CANDY" logos on the side of their van.....:whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hackster said:


> Hi Rewire!











I hope Rewire is back. He doesn't like me too much...:laughing:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

So Rewire, Peter D and Hax are all back again. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

xaH said:


> So Rewire, Peter D and Hax are all back again. :thumbup:


It appears that way. And you are which of the three?:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> It appears that way. And you are which of the three?:whistling2::thumbup:


Begins with a P, and ends in douche :laughing:

<3 Peter.D


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Begins with a P, and ends in douche :laughing:
> 
> <3 Peter.D


At least your post was short and to the point this time. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

xaH said:


> At least your post was short and to the point this time. :thumbup:


And furthermore, it was correct, wasn't it Petey. :thumbup::whistling2:

Well, mostly correct. I don't think of you as a douche.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

RobRoy said:


> And furthermore, it was correct, wasn't it Petey. :thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

xaH said:


>


Don't you roll your eyes at me....


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

RobRoy said:


> Don't you roll your eyes at me....


I see you edited your post, so my new smiley is this: :thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

xaH said:


> I see you edited your post, so my new smiley is this: :thumbsup:


Yeah, I was editing that when you posted. Lol:laughing:

Now rewire on the other, he is a big time douche.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

xaH said:


>


:sleep1:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

xaH said:


> I see you edited your post, so my new smiley is this: :thumbsup:


:sleep1:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

gaffer1 said:


> We just put a new Transit connect into use as a service van it has cut our fuel bill by 1/3 . we retired an old one ton that was getting to expensive to maintain.
> View attachment 26399
> 
> 
> View attachment 26400


I thought about the Transit Connect, and really want to like it, but I just don't see how it can fit with the scope of work that we do. We do quite a bit of construction mixed with service work, and I can be working on, say, a water or sewer pumping station one day, a generator the next, an addition for a couple days, etc. I just can't fit enough material in one of those to be comfortable with it, and I would still need a heavy van for running underground services and such that require a goodly amount of conduit. The nice thing with the extended vans or a KUV is that I have room for a decent amount of truck stock, but also have the cubic footage and length to load it up with conduit, switchgear, and the like. The Greenlee 882 would take up most of the space between the shelves for example. 

Basically, I am trying to figure out what the best vehicle is for the buck for us. We do residential, commercial, and light industrial construction and services. We don't have the resources or crew to do much over $100,000 jobs, but still do quite a few $1000-$5000 jobs. I want something with a lot of dry storage due to the weather we deal with in New England, has the ability to tow 5000-7500 lbs, can be set up with a decent amount of truck stock that can stay organized, and is easy to swap out material in the truck based on the job at hand, while still having enough basic truck stock to allow for service calls. I also need the roof rack to be reasonably accessible, so a box truck is pretty much out of the equation as far as I can tell. 

The low roof KUV on a cutaway would be just about ideal in my mind, I am just having a heck of a time with the thought of adding $500/mo for 6 years of overhead to the business. The economy is slowly starting to pick up again in my area, but I am still trying to keep a conservative financial mindset. I can't imagine a better setup for the type of work that we do. Plus there are some awesome accessories available like the Spitzlift and Sortimo organization package. The low roof allows for easy access for extension ladders which we seem to use on almost every job while also having a taller roof height than a conventional van.

The Chevy Express Access/Savana Pro would also work pretty well, but those end up costing about as much as a KUV! The more I think about it, if I could find either of those options used, I would be one happy camper, but I haven't been able to find either locally. I don't want to buy a clapped out one, so in the end I may very well end up buying brand new. It definitely seems to have its pluses as far as maintenance records, presentation to customers, and a warranty, but of course that also includes the higher price.

480, do you think you could shoot me some pictures of your van setup? I have a feeling you just thought outside the box as it were on your setup, and I am pretty interested. Maybe your setup would work for me, and is something that could be done on a used van that could save me a pile of money.

Here are some pictures for Peter.D to look at to alleviate his ADD:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I thought about the Transit Connect, and really want to like it, but I just don't see how it can fit with the scope of work that we do. We do quite a bit of construction mixed with service work, and I can be working on, say, a water or sewer pumping station one day, a generator the next, an addition for a couple days, etc. I just can't fit enough material in one of those to be comfortable with it, and I would still need a heavy van for running underground services and such that require a goodly amount of conduit. The nice thing with the extended vans or a KUV is that I have room for a decent amount of truck stock, but also have the cubic footage and length to load it up with conduit, switchgear, and the like. The Greenlee 882 would take up most of the space between the shelves for example.
> 
> Basically, I am trying to figure out what the best vehicle is for the buck for us. We do residential, commercial, and light industrial construction and services. We don't have the resources or crew to do much over $100,000 jobs, but still do quite a few $1000-$5000 jobs. I want something with a lot of dry storage due to the weather we deal with in New England, has the ability to tow 5000-7500 lbs, can be set up with a decent amount of truck stock that can stay organized, and is easy to swap out material in the truck based on the job at hand, while still having enough basic truck stock to allow for service calls. I also need the roof rack to be reasonably accessible, so a box truck is pretty much out of the equation as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Dude, that bunny has 2 pancakes on his head!!!:laughing:


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Stay away from Transit Connect!! I spent the last two weeks doing residential service work out of one, AWFUL!! There is barely enough room in the piece to put my tools and just enough stock to wire a shed. Anything more than that, supply house here I come. I must have seen the supply house guys about 18 times in 8 days. The gas mileage is good but the wasted time is very high. It is an experiment by the boss, he wants it to work out so I am going to strip it and rework it tomorrow at our shop. A large number of guys down my way use the KUV bodies, I am a huge fan of the Savana PRO with a full length bed slide for the center area. I can see why a company would prefer the Transit Connect; better gas mileage, less obtrusive size on already crowded job sites, city work is easier, less stock $ sitting idle for months on end just getting broken, less ability to overload it (there's no room). I only help other guys with construction projects when there's a lull in service jobs, but if I did construction I couldn't fit enough boxes and wire to do a 1000ft ranch.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electro916 said:


> ..and for a crew cab dually it hauls ass.:thumbup:


Not only does this thing rock I have been doing 90 on the interstate and not realized it it rides like a Caddy.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> So, the 2002 Chevy Express 3500 is starting to get a bit tired, being 11 years old and having 130k miles, so I have started to look for a replacement. What is absolutely shocking to me, is the cost of a brand new van. The price seems to have gone up $10,000 in 10 years, but the trucks themselves have hardly changed. Between Ford and GM, it doesn't seem like I can find a 1 ton van for much less than $30,000, when a couple years ago you could pick one up for $25,000 with bells and whistles. Heck, I can get a cutaway with a Knapheide KUV body on the back of it for ~$35,000 and it already has shelving! So if I wanted an additional van, and keep the old one as a 2nd work truck for another guy, I'm looking at another $2000 or so to get it upfitted with shelves and a ladder rack, which puts it at about the same price as a KUV! When the hell did this happen? Can you still get 1 tons for mid 20's? I would really like cloth seats, AC, a side door with windows, and rear windows, which really ain't much for accessories, but even that makes the truck push $32,000! When the hell did this happen?
> 
> I'd really like to get a brand new truck and run it for 10 years, but for the prices of these things I might just end up getting another used one with ~60,000 miles or so for $10-15k. We paid $6k for the van we have now, and have been running it since 2009. I would really like to buy something new, so I have a warranty for a few years and can make sure it gets oil undercoated and whatnot so it lasts longer, and know exactly what has been done as far as maintenance goes, but justifying the cost seems pretty damn hard right now.


130 k ???? Shes just starting life !


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

After PMing with another member, I think I have come up with a workable system (I think). I even made little pictures for the more ADD members. So, it involves some drawers from Ranger designs (jumbo tool drawer and 2 parts drawers) mounted on top of angle iron supports to have them about 16-18" off the floor. I would cut a hole in the partition/bulkhead door between the cargo area and the cab of the van, and build a box in the cab to give me extra length for conduit in the back of the van. I would then build a console on top of that box, which would also give me an armrest, a place for paperwork, codebook, etc. 

So it would be these mounted on top of supports to lift them off the floor:


So it would be laid out kinda like this:
View from back of van:


View from side door:


I would have 2 4' shelf units on the left side of the van, loaded with a mix of smaller blue bins and larger bins with dividers, with boxes of cable underneath them (cat 5, etc). More cable and a vacuum would be tucked in the far end of the shelves next to the tool/parts drawers. I would also get a THHN holder for the back left side of shelves to keep that stuff handy. Under the right hand side shelf with more larger bins with dividers, I would mount a couple of these:


At the side door, to the left, I would have one of these:


Plus there would be a 4' step ladder strapped vertically to the butt end of the right hand shelf unit, and a 6' ladder bungeed to the left side shelves, kinda like this, except with the 4' at the back door instead of the side:


I would also have a roof rack obviously, with a 24' extension ladder on top and a either a conduit box or a piece of 6" PVC to hold conduit. This setup should maximize the space of a regular sized van, while giving me interior conduit storage for pipe jobs, power tools with easy access from the tool drawer, and tons of space for truck stock. I could also tuck extra tool cases behind the american van for the rotary hammer, bandsaw, etc. 

Seems workable right? With this kind of setup, I would be looking at shelling out $3-4k or so to upfit, but I could do it in a used van, and move it to the next van, so I could save a pile of money, and have reasonable access to most everything in the truck. 

I have waaay too much time on my hands, but this has been driving me crazy for a few days. :laughing:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

wireman64 said:


> 130 k ???? Shes just starting life !


Really? I've always considered that a work vehicle with over 100K is ready for the scrapyard considering how used and abused they usually are. At the very least, you need to be ready for major repairs at any time once they hit that mileage.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

xaH said:


> Really? I've always considered that a work vehicle with over 100K is ready for the scrapyard considering how used and abused they usually are. At the very least, you need to be ready for major repairs at any time once they hit that mileage.


We are getting 250,000 out of ours and they still look respectable. I get 300,000 plus but I have mine detailed twice a year.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

brian john said:


> We are getting 250,000 out of ours and they still look respectable. I get 300,000 plus but I have mine detailed twice a year.


250,000 from E-250s? Dang. How many miles do your guys put on a year? 30,000 or so? I usually do about 15,000 a year in the work truck, but we also have salt on the roads in the winter in NH, so the van has already had $1800 in bodywork done in the past couple years, along with brakes (front and rear), a blown brake line (that was excitin :laughing, one of the hard lines to the transmission cooler rusted through, so we bypassed that, distributor cap (4th on this truck), and an intake manifold gasket ($900). Hence why I am looking for a replacement truck.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

brian john said:


> We are getting 250,000 out of ours and they still look respectable. I get 300,000 plus but I have mine detailed twice a year.


My dads e250 had 300 k on original trans . Then he stared slacking on regular tune ups and repairs . Trans bit the dust ( they dont last forever) . The engine would start right up every time ! Leaked coolant but only needed a new radiator . I could have taken it past 500 k easy . Keep up on regular repairs and oil changes and you should be fine with the fords ! Keeping out of the rain helps alot to ! If you can. The body had minor rust , my plan was to keep the van going because it was still so nice but some ass hole stole it right from my garage one day when we where away.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> I TRY to take care of my truck averaging 40-44k miles a year, I'll keep the truck 8 years.


Mine spends just as much time off road go through brush as on the highway. :laughing:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

We are at 300k on an express 2500. The engine still runs strong but we just replaced the tranny about 20k miles ago. 

At this point, I am hoping it can just hang on till the full size Transits come out next year from Ford. Supposed to have 20% better fuel economy on them.

I am also thinking of a Transit Connect for a small service call/estimating vehicle.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> 250,000 from E-250s? Dang. How many miles do your guys put on a year? 30,000 or so? I usually do about 15,000 a year in the work truck, but we also have salt on the roads in the winter in NH, so the van has already had $1800 in bodywork done in the past couple years, along with brakes (front and rear), a blown brake line (that was excitin :laughing, one of the hard lines to the transmission cooler rusted through, so we bypassed that, distributor cap (4th on this truck), and an intake manifold gasket ($900). Hence why I am looking for a replacement truck.


In Wisconsin, rust is our worst enemy! 
Do Fords have an intake manifold gasket problem, as well?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Switched said:


> We are at 300k on an express 2500. The engine still runs strong but we just replaced the tranny about 20k miles ago.
> 
> At this point, I am hoping it can just hang on till the full size Transits come out next year from Ford. Supposed to have 20% better fuel economy on them.
> 
> I am also thinking of a Transit Connect for a small service call/estimating vehicle.


That's the original intent, for the Transit Connect. Service call/estimating etc.
The previous poster, should have known that when they bought it. It's not intended to be a subsitute for a full size van.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Even using it for service calls, it's still very limited. A van is a much better option for service calls. 

Estimating, going to inspections, building departments, PoCo, etc. can all be done out of a car, if fuel savings are what you are after. 

The Transit Connect has no place in real electrical work. It works fine for smaller subsections like alarm (ADT uses them around here).


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I see the Transit Connects in use by plumbers, HVAC, electricians, etc....

Even some of the larger shops like Rosendin, Redwood Electric Group (the first two are multi-million dollar outfits), and many smaller EC's are using them. Fuel savings here is a huge thing.

We are putting around 30-40,000 miles per year, that adds up a lot. I could cut the fuel bill in half, saving around 6-7 grand.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont get the point of buying a small six cylinder and then loading the crap out of the thing and expecting good milage..


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Switched said:


> I see the Transit Connects in use by plumbers, HVAC, electricians, etc....
> 
> Even some of the larger shops like Rosendin, Redwood Electric Group (the first two are multi-million dollar outfits), and many smaller EC's are using them. Fuel savings here is a huge thing.
> 
> We are putting around 30-40,000 miles per year, that adds up a lot. I could cut the fuel bill in half, saving around 6-7 grand.


While money is saved in fuel, how much is wasted in extra trips to the shop or the supply house?

The worst thing is going out on a service call and not having what you need to complete it.

Well, what's even worse is going out on a service call and completing it, but then having the customer ask you to do more work, and having to tell them that you can do it today cause you don't have the material, and then they say "Oh, nevermind then".

It's amazing how many service calls end up requiring odd tools or materials that you never would have thought to bring. And, IMO, the whole point to service calls is to upsell other things. That's why having stock of things like sub panels, generator transfer switches/inlets/cords, etc. could really help.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I could totally work out of a Transit Connect and would, but I need crew cab for the kids.

I don't need to drive a supply warehouse around all day. I can see why some guys like to though.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Hackster said:


> While money is saved in fuel, how much is wasted in extra trips to the shop or the supply house?
> 
> The worst thing is going out on a service call and not having what you need to complete it.
> 
> ...


That has been my thinking over the last couple of years. So I started to actually keep good records lately of stock and the type of materials being used. For the types of calls we are doing the materials I would have thought we would need, the just in case stuff, tends to just sit and collect dust.

So why keep it in stock? These days with a supply house or big box home improvement around every corner, at least around here, it doesn't take that long to get materials that may not be a normal stock item. Couple that with the fact that around 80% of what we are doing we have to have permits and inspections for anyway, and the large quantities of unused stock start to really not make sense.

It won't work for every situation, truck, or company, but it will be great for an estimator doing small calls.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Switched said:


> For the types of calls we are doing the materials I would have thought we would need, the just in case stuff, tends to just sit and collect dust.
> 
> So why keep it in stock?


 I guess just to be prepared. The other day I had to go back to the shop to get an SDS Max rotary hammer that I never would have imagined I would have needed, good thing the shop was close.

Since I don't have a van right now, I am hating life. Having the tools and material needed to do the job right there at my disposal is something that I am drooling over right now.



> These days with a supply house or big box home improvement around every corner, at least around here, it doesn't take that long to get materials that may not be a normal stock item.


 That's true, especially where I live. But even a trip to a nearby big box store in minimal traffic is still going to be 30+ extra minutes added to the job that could have been spent making more money on the next job. Having to take that extra trip just once a week could kill any fuel savings by driving the smaller vehicle.



> Couple that with the fact that around 80% of what we are doing we have to have permits and inspections for anyway, and the large quantities of unused stock start to really not make sense.


 I'm not talking about having large quantities of unused stock, just some of what might be needed.

I've been looking at the Transit Connect for this purpose for many years. IMO, that guy PetrosA at Mike Holt has the best Connect setup as far as shelving and storage, he fits more than anyone else I've seen. But even with his system, I wouldn't be able to carry nearly what I would like to for resi service work.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Its a shame they don't make those Chevy Astro's anymore they were a good size for service, IMO.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Goldagain said:


> Its a shame they don't make those Chevy Astro's anymore they were a good size for service, IMO.


Agreed, a mid sized (and decently made) commercial van would probably sell like crazy.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

xaH said:


> Agreed, a mid sized (and decently made) commercial van would probably sell like crazy.


Especially one with some exterior access. Solid suspension but without the oversized engine. And a comfortable cab.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

In 2014 they are going to make the Transit Connect slightly larger allowing more cargo space.

I think it is all on how you install your shelving/storage. Ranger has some good looking shelving systems that look like they could really maximize the amount of storage on the Transits.

http://www.rangerdesigninc.com/vehicles/transit-connect/

Not to mention, working in San Francisco with a large van and/or truck really sucks to have to park. It always seems the trucks are larger than the parallel parking spots.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Switched said:


> In 2014 they are going to make the Transit Connect slightly larger allowing more cargo space.
> 
> I think it is all on how you install your shelving/storage. Ranger has some good looking shelving systems that look like they could really maximize the amount of storage on the Transits.
> 
> ...


Iono about the transit for one it just doesn't have the square footage, two its a car frame, it just doesn't seem to have that durability (granted its really too soon to tell) the overall feel i get from it reminds of the ford escort in the 80's. Small and cheap.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Iono about the transit for one it just doesn't have the square footage, two its a car frame, it just doesn't seem to have that durability (granted its really too soon to tell) the overall feel i get from it reminds of the ford escort in the 80's. Small and cheap.


Here is why it reminds you of an Escort;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Transit_Connect

I agree that it would be difficult, if not impossible, to replace a complete company vehicle lineup with these things, and that would not be my intent. There is no way around having most guys drive a full size. But if a guy is much better at selling jobs, this could be a good vehicle to place him in. 

Save the money, have them sell the jobs, do small service calls, and perform some form of project management. It depends on the size of your business, coverage area, job types, etc.....


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Switched said:


> In 2014 they are going to make the Transit Connect slightly larger allowing more cargo space.
> 
> I think it is all on how you install your shelving/storage. Ranger has some good looking shelving systems that look like they could really maximize the amount of storage on the Transits.
> 
> ...


Ranger is what PetrosA has that I spoke about before, it's the best setup I've seen for a Connect, but seriously lacking compared to a normal van, IMO.

I'd hate to have a guy on the road in a truck who I *couldn't* send to jobs because he doesn't have a vacuum, or the normal stock of ballasts, or a timer, or the right size bender to make up a quick piece of pipe, or a right angle drill to get in a tight place, or anything else that a normal size service van could easily hold. 

That's why I say that I'd rather have a normal car for going out to give estimates, go to building departments, meetings, inspections, and possibly hitting the really simple service calls. The mileage and maintenance would be much better than the Connect anyway.

Just my opinion.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Hackster said:


> That's why I say that I'd rather have a normal car for going out


You wannabe trunk slammer! :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I would love it if the transit connect was big enough for the work we do, but unfortunately it isn't. I need more space, greater payload, and greater towing capacity. Sucks really, because they are pretty cool little rigs and the gas mileage is awesome.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Couldn't do it. Too small and I have too much gear, materials, and the kids to tote around. If I could do a box truck next time, I would. Still like the sprinter with the bench for the kids.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

As I mentioned earlier, I was planning on getting the Nissan NV with the high roof. But after seeing that new Dodge van that will ba available soon, I may wait for that. I wonder if it's going to be more or less than the Splinter?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Hackster said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I was planning on getting the Nissan NV with the high roof. But after seeing that new Dodge van that will ba available soon, I may wait for that. I wonder if it's going to be more or less than the Splinter?


Splinter. <--------- You spelled that Wrong Hax! It's Sprinter!! 

Don't wait get the Nissan with the Ranger shelves so you can give me a review.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Goldagain said:


> Splinter. <--------- You spelled that Wrong Hax! It's Sprinter!!
> 
> Don't wait get the Nissan with the Ranger shelves so you can give me a review.


You'll never get a van. You're gonna get a pickup with a cap.


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

As a residential service van the transit is good but you really have to know your area and watch inventory.














take every inch you can totes and bins containers..
wee reduced 6 grand of truck stock to 2 grand we dropped meters and panels off the transit because we have to have utility cut out and parts for service upgrades can be delivered by the summer helper.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

gaffer1 said:


> As a residential service van the transit is good but you really have to know your area and watch inventory.
> 
> take every inch you can totes and bins containers..
> wee reduced 6 grand of truck stock to 2 grand we dropped meters and panels off the transit because we have to have utility cut out and parts for service upgrades can be delivered by the summer helper.


I hope your Transit doesn't meet the same fate as your other van.


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

xaH said:


> I hope your Transit doesn't meet the same fate as your other van.


 you do know the guy died in this wreck:no:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

gaffer1 said:


> you do know the guy died in this wreck:no:


Uh huh. :no:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Where is the road at? In front, to the side, behind? How did it happen, I see the stop sign....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Goldagain said:


> Splinter. <--------- You spelled that Wrong Hax! It's Sprinter!!
> 
> Don't wait get the Nissan with the Ranger shelves so you can give me a review.


That ranger stuff is insanely expensive. The tool drawer alone is about $750, and the the parts drawer is $400. Crazy. I am going to have a carpenter friend build some out of 3/4" plywood for me and make them 24 wide x 20" deep by 36" or 48" long. Should be about 250-300 bucks and hold the brunt of my power tools.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> That ranger stuff is insanely expensive. The tool drawer alone is about $750, and the the parts drawer is $400. Crazy. I am going to have a carpenter friend build some out of 3/4" plywood for me and make them 24 wide x 20" deep by 36" or 48" long. Should be about 250-300 bucks and hold the brunt of my power tools.


Yeah, but the Ranger stuff is lightweight aluminum. 3/4" plywood will take up more space and weigh more.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Adrian Steel is another great name but expensive as well. For full shelving and divider in a van it costs about $3,000. That's not including the ladder rack.

Hey, anyone know if a divider is required by law? I remember someone saying that it is, but then after I looked into it I couldn't find anything requiring it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Hackster said:


> Adrian Steel is another great name but expensive as well. For full shelving and divider in a van it costs about $3,000. That's not including the ladder rack.
> 
> Hey, anyone know if a divider is required by law? I remember someone saying that it is, but then after I looked into it I couldn't find anything requiring it.


Good question, I've been told it was a law, but maybe it is just an insurance thing?


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> Hey, anyone know if a divider is required by law? I remember someone saying that it is, but then after I looked into it I couldn't find anything requiring it.


I don't know if it's required, but I would not drive a van without one. It was the very first thing I installed when I got my van.


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hackster said:


> Adrian Steel is another great name but expensive as well. For full shelving and divider in a van it costs about $3,000. That's not including the ladder rack.
> 
> Hey, anyone know if a divider is required by law? I remember someone saying that it is, but then after I looked into it I couldn't find anything requiring it.


 more for security the transit has a simple wire mesh but you can get a solid if needed our state has no requirement.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

xaH said:


> I don't know if it's required, but I would not drive a van without one. It was the very first thing I installed when I got my van.


I was thinking maybe get something just behind the driver's and passenger's heads. I'd like to leave the middle open for long stuff and also have the area above the driver and passenger to be open (remember I am getting a high roof van).


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> I was thinking maybe get something just behind the driver's and passenger's heads. I'd like to leave the middle open for long stuff and also have the area above the driver and passenger to be open (remember I am getting a high roof van).


Have you ever checked out American Van in NJ? That's where I got my divider. They have several types. I got the one with the door for pipe and other oversized stuff. They also sell a divider with the middle section open (no door.)


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

gaffer1 said:


> you do know the guy died in this wreck:no:


Condolences to that poor mans family if that is true that he died.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I have the Transit Connect and I love it. It isn't for everyone and it all depends on how you set it up.

I have an Adrian Steel package and am still tweaking it, but it holds most everything I need for small troubleshooting calls and smaller jobs.

Everyday stock.

toggle switches, receptacles, dimmers, cover plates, phone jacks, cable jacks, Siemens, QO, Homeline, GE, CH, BR breakers, nail on boxes, cut in boxes, fan braces, light boxes, low voltage nail ons and cut in boxes, blanks covers, 4x4 boxes, handy boxes, octagon, pancake boxes, box extenders, can light hole saw, socket set, tamper bit set, torque screwdriver, non fuse disconnects, door chime kits, smoke detectors, range cords, dishwasher and disposal cords, range receptacles, low voltage tool kit, vacuum, shovel, sledgehammer, ground rods, 4' ladder, 6' ladder, 8' ladder, 24' extension ladder, in use covers, connectors, wirenuts, staples, nail plates, stack its, ground rod clamps, water pipe clamps, ko seals, breaker ko seals, ballasts, doorbell transformers and buttons, breaker lock offs, screw case, inspection camera, M12 sds drill, M12 right angle drill, M12 hackzall, M12 drill, M12 chargers and batteries, ground bars, hole saws, drill bits and extensions, sawzall, 18volt drill, extension cords, trouble light, 2 wire wheels with romex, caulk gun, extra tubes of caulk, siemens intelli arc tool, rotozip, multi tool, glow rods, #6 bare copper, tool bag, meters, megger, #12 THHN (green, black, red, white), #10 THHN (green, black, white), 12/2 uf..........

I can't think of what else at the moment.

Those are just the items off the top of my head.

And if I need more than that, I just get the guys in the E250 to do the job. :thumbup:

I just remembered I have flood bulbs, can light bulbs, cfl bulbs, cat5E, coaxial cable, and 1/2" carflex on there as well.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

What is the gas mileage in that thing fully loaded drspec?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

RobRoy said:


> What is the gas mileage in that thing fully loaded drspec?


between 20 and 23 mpg.

I have 2 guys that work out of an E250 and I want to get rid of it and get a small 10' box truck.

I was driving another E250 and was lucky to get 12 mpg. That is parked at the shop now. Should sell it.

I average 100 - 200 miles per day and the savings in gas almost pays the payment.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

RobRoy said:


> What is the gas mileage in that thing fully loaded drspec?


I have spoken with several types of different business owners who have these things. Most say they are in the 20-24 range loaded and 26-30 dry.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

drspec said:


> between 20 and 23 mpg.
> 
> I have 2 guys that work out of an E250 and I want to get rid of it and get a small 10' box truck.
> 
> ...


That is just good ole fashioned money in the bank!:thumbsup:


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

drspec said:


> I have the Transit Connect and I love it. It isn't for everyone and it all depends on how you set it up.
> 
> I have an Adrian Steel package and am still tweaking it, but it holds most everything I need for small troubleshooting calls and smaller jobs.
> 
> ...


 we have a summer helper who drives a small pickup that relays parts out to the guys for things they may not stock. 
Do you have the floor drawers?


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

xaH said:


> Have you ever checked out American Van in NJ? That's where I got my divider. They have several types. I got the one with the door for pipe and other oversized stuff. They also sell a divider with the middle section open (no door.)


Pics of van or it didn't happen.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Hold on. Before you go and buy a new set of shelves or roof racks. Why not buy used. The auto parts junk yard I go to has about 4 dozen work vans that are still mostly outfitted so it has a great selection and are mostly in great shape. The one where I know the owners I get 40$ for roof racks 20$ for divider. And 25$ for each shelf unit. I was buying them and reselling them during the winter. Was some great profit!


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> Pics of van or it didn't happen.



You've seen them before. :001_huh:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

xaH said:


> You've seen them before. :001_huh:


No I haven't.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

gaffer1 said:


> we have a summer helper who drives a small pickup that relays parts out to the guys for things they may not stock.
> Do you have the floor drawers?


no floor drawers, but I was thinking of looking for something for the side door on the passenger side. Either some floor drawers or a tool box I can attach to the headache rack.

I have shelves that block the side door on the driver's side. That's where I keep the most common items, breakers, switches, receps, cover plates, dimmers, cable and phone jacks.........
I use siemens breaker boxes for all those items. Free storage bins and they're pretty sturdy too. Not like those cheap Cutler Hammer and Sq D breaker boxes.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

drspec, you have any pics of the inside of your Connect?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Hackster said:


> drspec, you have any pics of the inside of your Connect?


 
I don't think I have any current pics since I added the wire wheels and a couple of shelves to the units. Let me check photobucket and see what I have on there.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

This is when I first got it and was just setting it up.










I will take some pictures tomorrow if I remember and post them then.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> No I haven't.


Yes, you have.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

xaH said:


> Yes, you have.


Alright dude, never mind.

Drspec, I like the way the shelf on the left runs the full length of the van. Easy access thru the door.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Hackster said:


> Alright dude, never mind.
> 
> Drspec, I like the way the shelf on the left runs the full length of the van. Easy access thru the door.


Yeah man, it's nice when you're on a job and you need a breaker, switch, receptacle or cover plate. Just open the door, grab and go. No need to climb in the van.

But really the way the Transit Conect is set up you can grab pretty much anything standing outside of the van.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

drspec said:


> This is when I first got it and was just setting it up.
> 
> I will take some pictures tomorrow if I remember and post them then.


You hack. A real electrician doesent use extension cord reels. He uses scrap romex and rolls it by hand!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> You hack. A real electrician doesent use extension cord reels. He uses scrap romex and rolls it by hand!


 dude, I used to do that **** when I started 16 years ago. I got smarter over the years. :thumbsup:

did you ever get your M12 stuff from Sunstar?


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Ford rules. I'll be buying another when I'm ready. 144k miles on in it now. Runs like a champ.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

this is what i have but gmc diesel. 40k...30 for the truck 10 for the body ;(


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> Alright dude, never mind.



I'm trying to upload some from photobucket but the site is having issues. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

duramaxdarren said:


> this is what i have but gmc diesel. 40k...30 for the truck 10 for the body ;(


I like that a lot with the outside cabinets. But having to crawl inside sucks.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

drspec said:


> dude, I used to do that **** when I started 16 years ago. I got smarter over the years. :thumbsup:
> 
> did you ever get your M12 stuff from Sunstar?


Not yet. Only call I got was that I needed to give other address other than po box. Nothing since


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

well at 5'4" i dont have crawl. i just bend my head down a little bit and i can navigate plenty good inside there


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

drspec said:


> This is when I first got it and was just setting it up.
> 
> I will take some pictures tomorrow if I remember and post them then.


Looks kind of small , ladders and pipe go on the top ? Is there room in the cab for my cb radio ? ( i still use one ) lol


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Looks kind of small , ladders and pipe go on the top ? Is there room in the cab for my cb radio ? ( i still use one ) lol


I still use one too. Just can't afford a good antenna yet


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> I still use one too. Just can't afford a good antenna yet


Firestik or wilson , only way to go !


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Firestik or wilson , only way to go !


Was looking at the k40. Havnt hears anything bad about it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

drspec said:


> This is when I first got it and was just setting it up.
> 
> I will take some pictures tomorrow if I remember and post them then.


That's pretty decent access for the material, and quite a list you have there. Maybe once I fully take over the business and get a few more guys I will start running some of those, but in the meantime it is full sized vans for me, or even bigger.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

gaffer1 said:


> we have a summer helper who drives a small pickup that relays parts out to the guys for things they may not stock.
> Do you have the floor drawers?


So how do they get parts in the winter, spring, and fall?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

gaffer1 said:


> we have a summer helper who drives a small pickup that relays parts out to the guys for things they may not stock.
> Do you have the floor drawers?


Wouldn't it be cheaper to invest in more truck stock so then you don't have to pay the parts runner and so your guys don't have to drive to the supply house or shop when the parts runner ain't around? Maybe box trucks should be I your future. I bet they would look b!tchin with your vinyl wrap design.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Switched said:


> Yeah, but the Ranger stuff is lightweight aluminum. 3/4" plywood will take up more space and weigh more.


It shouldn't take up that much more space, and it should weigh between 50-60 lbs empty, which isn't unreasonable considering it is going to be loaded with power tools.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

I say that if you're going to go all out, use 220/221's setup. :thumbup: No sense wasting your time with anything else.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

xaH said:


> I say that if you're going to go all out, use 220/221's setup. :thumbup: No sense wasting your time with anything else.


For resi, commercial, and industrial service work his setup might be warranted. But that's just too much space for me.

If I wanted to go all out I would get one of these:









It's got the outside cabinets for all the normally used tools and material, the inside is huge and you could walk in it without ducking.


But I think one of the high roof vans like the NV or Sprinter will be perfect for me.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> For resi, commercial, and industrial service work his setup might be warranted. But that's just too much space for me.
> 
> If I wanted to go all out I would get one of these:
> 
> ...


The NV or Sprinter seems like a good half way between a full box truck and van. Regular E-series vans are pretty lame. I like the utility body you posted. Electricmanscott has a pretty sweet rig too.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

*more pictures*

It's kind of a mess right now, but you can get an idea of how much storage these small trucks have


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice, thanks for the pics!

I'm willing to bet you could rearrange the height of those shelves on the driver's side in order to insert one more shelf. That would give you more storage space :thumbup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Hackster said:


> Nice, thanks for the pics!
> 
> I'm willing to bet you could rearrange the height of those shelves on the driver's side in order to insert one more shelf. That would give you more storage space :thumbup:


it originally only came with the top shelf and 2 adjustable shelves. 

I've already added the 3rd and have already been considering 1 more.

The shelving unit beside same way. I'm thinking about adding one more there as well. 

Like I said I am still tweaking it. This truck was an experiment for me and so far I'm liking it,


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I have this small pipe on the truck for ground rods.










Still haven't figured out how I want a larger pipe for conduit, but I don't work with it much so it hasn't affected me yet.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

What do you keep in all those little draws on the passenger side shelf?



If I get the NV or Sprinter, I think I am going to get one of these ladder racks:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Hackster said:


> What do you keep in all those little draws on the passenger side shelf?
> 
> If I get the NV or Sprinter, I think I am going to get one of these ladder racks:


1/2" and 3/4" black pop in, tom 2 way, and metal Romex connectors, ko seals, nails, green wire nuts, big blue wire nuts, small orange wire nuts, ground rod clamps, water pipe clamps, breaker lock offs, breaker ko seals, 1/2" and 3/4" carflex connectors (straight and 90s), ballasts, ceiling fan pull chain switches, PVC ta, couplings, and straps, one hole straps........several other things I can't think of right now.



Not sure if I like that rack or not, but with a tall van like the NV it would work. The one problem I would have is it would block the lettering.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

I see. I put most of that stuff into briefcase style organizers. I figure I'll find a spot in my van to have a shelf holding 7 or 8 of those style organizers for all the smaller parts, screws, etc.


The look of that ladder rack isn't great, but it's functional. It's easy to get the ladders off and it doesn't raise the height of the van so I would still be able to pull into places with height limits. I would have to work the company lettering around it, though.

Decisions decisions :laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I only use the briefcase containers for screws. Too many of those cases clutter up the van no matter the size you have.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

drspec said:


> I only use the briefcase containers for screws. Too many of those cases clutter up the van no matter the size you have.


It's funny you say that. As I was taking stuff out of the boxes or containers that it came in (staples, wirenuts, button connectors, etc.) and putting them into the briefcase organizers, I said to myself "_Why not just put the whole box on the shelf_?" :laughing:


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

drspec said:


> It's kind of a mess right now, but you can get an idea of how much storage these small trucks have


Four tape measures; you don't mess around.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

drspec said:


> I have this small pipe on the truck for ground rods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its actually pretty amazing how much stuff you have crammed into that little van. I never thought to add that extra shelf at the drivers side sliding door. Now that I see your config, that would probably work for 80% of the work that I do. The problem is, I would need a 2nd truck for the other 20%. Hmmm. 

What do you keep for ladders in that rig? I see what looks like a step ladder and extension ladder on the roof. I usually rock a 4 and 6' step ladder in the back of the van, with a 24' extension on the roof.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Its actually pretty amazing how much stuff you have crammed into that little van. I never thought to add that extra shelf at the drivers side sliding door. Now that I see your config, that would probably work for 80% of the work that I do. The problem is, I would need a 2nd truck for the other 20%. Hmmm.
> 
> What do you keep for ladders in that rig? I see what looks like a step ladder and extension ladder on the roof. I usually rock a 4 and 6' step ladder in the back of the van, with a 24' extension on the roof.


Normally, I keep a 6' and 8' step ladder on top along with a 24' extension ladder and a 4' step ladder inside.


----------

